# Tweeter comparison: Seas Lotus 27, Rainbow Cal28, Peerless HDS, Scan-Speak 7100



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

A big thanks to Autiophile and Dual700 for donating the drivers!

Without a doubt, these are some of the finest drivers available in both compact form and large format. I found them to all be well constructed, and among the best that I've heard and measured.

Some awful photography 


















Distortion analysis taken at 1m, [email protected] on my equally awful/ghetto foam baffle:

Scan 7100










HDS










Lotus 27










Cal28










Starting with the Scan-Speak 7100, this is my favorite tweeter for a number of reasons. Excellent low end sensitivity past 1khz, some of the lowest distortion I've ever seen, and a really smooth response with good top end dispersion. I believe this tweeter is similar to the cheaper 6600 air-circ, albeit with lower inductance and a metal rear chassis instead of plastic. 

I find the sound to be very low in coloration, with excellent body and smooth character. The low end performance especially is remarkably clean and open, and I believe a noticeable improvement from your standard tweeter. Not as shut in and dull as past Scan offerings, this tweeter actually has some nice sparkle up top due in part to the ridiculously low inductance and wide surround which improves the top end dispersion. Dynamics are incredible, among the best I've heard. This is a tweeter that can get scary loud without strain.

Next up the Peerless HDS. Very hard to beat for the money. A big surprise, as I've never found past offerings to be anything more than mediocre. While distortion below 2khz isn't as good as the Scan 7100's, (notice the distortion level doesn't drop as the output drops), and it doesn't feature a fancy rear chamber, it's still a very strong performer at a great price. I find that it's not quite as smooth as the Scans, but does tend to be a hair more revealing. I'd characterize the sound as less forgiving, and more forward sounding. Details and sounds tend to jump out at you more. Horns, guitar plucks, etc. are rendered with more authority and presence. However, I thought the top end lacked that fine razor's edge and shimmer that the Scans can present at times.

I was finally glad to be able to hear a pair of chambered Cal 28's. I found the performance to be quite similar to the non-chambered version, albeit with almost an octave better low end extension... wow! Distortion performance seems to be unaffected within it's usable range. Still, a great sounding tweeter and one of my favorite compact domes. Very smooth and polite, with low coloration and a clean open sound. Top end dispersion is excellent with that silky shimmer and fine edge to it's presentation. Dynamics are rather poor as compared to the larger tweets. My only gripe is a high retail price, and the terminals that stick out the bottom make a deep tweeter even deeper.

And finally, the Seas lotus 27 sonotex. Good distortion performance for a compact dome, and again clean and very neutral sound. I thought they dynamics were noticeably better than the Cal 28's, but still not approaching that of the large format tweeters. Although this tweet doesn't possess the fine edge of the plats, it's much more forward and livelier sounding. Neither is really better in this sense, and it would be mostly personal preference as to which would work best in any given setup as these are very similar quality wise in my book. I also didn't like the terminals on this tweeter, which are too close to the aluminum chassis and could possibly short if you're using push terminals. The very thin tinsel leads are also exposed on the side of the chassis, which may break during installation or handling of the tweeter. The good news is from www.mobilesq.com it'll cost you roughly half the price of a cal28.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for the great review. I gotta get a set of those Rainbows to listen to!  Hopefully, I'll get to audition the 7100 shortly. Great to have data to back up subjective impressions. I agree that the HDS is a true gem, no doubt about it!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry about the 7100 it might be awhile. I only got half of what I was expecting on my order and so had none to spare to send you.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Very nice.

Nguyen, I'd like to send you a Cal27 to test and add to this comparison. Please email me your addy.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

How do you feel the Cal28 and Lotus 27 are in comparison with the Scan-speak D2904/6000?


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the HDS units are going to end up with the "sale" revs for a set of home towers.  Thanks for the review as always NP.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

nice little read guy! damn those scans are tempting...*whistle*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just saw this thread.

Dang, would you be interested in testing my legatia 1's? Might send the set out to you if you think it would be worth while.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i hardly think they're in the same league.

i want some HDS baaaaaaaaaad


----------



## LOUIS (Apr 4, 2005)

great review... 
i had stop changing tweeter ever since i had my 71000 for 2 yrs.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

npdang said:


> Sorry about the 7100 it might be awhile. I only got half of what I was expecting on my order and so had none to spare to send you.


No worries.  You the man.  I am very patient, and if it doesn't work out, no problem.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> i hardly think they're in the same league.


Are you referring to my tweeters? I'm not saying they are. I'm just saying I would like to see a "dang test" ran on them, lol.


----------



## Sportsterdanne (Jul 14, 2006)

How about the 70000 vs. 71000 ? whats the biggest differences between them ?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Sportsterdanne said:


> How about the 70000 vs. 71000 ? whats the biggest differences between them ?


Two of the most readily apparent differences that come to mind...

The 70000 has a phase plug and the 71000 does not.

The 71000 has better off-axis performance.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

But on-axis... I do love the 70000 and I don't care what our gracious host has to say about it. Love the way they don't seem to have any sonic signature, just the sence of reproducing what's supposed to be there...

That said. The home speakers 9700's will probably be changed for the 71000.
The off-axis performance of them is important since they double up as HT-speakers and the wife won't really notice the switch...


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Nguyen - I know the off-axis performance of the 7100 is better than the 7000, but how does it compare to say, the Hiquphons?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I think it's perhaps a tad bit behind the owi, and much less than the owii. Definitely has a more robust and dynamic character though. 

No comment on the 7000. It's been a long while since I've heard those, but I remember thinking they were similar to the xt19's.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Ouch!
Not to my ears at least. The "nipple" is a spectacularly good tweet for it's price, but it is nothing compared to the "spike" IMHO.


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

npdang said:


> I think it's perhaps a tad bit behind the owi, and much less than the owii. Definitely has a more robust and dynamic character though.
> 
> No comment on the 7000. It's been a long while since I've heard those, but I remember thinking they were similar to the xt19's.


Thanks. How about the cal28? Where would you rank it in terms of off-axis performance?


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> Ouch!
> Not to my ears at least. The "nipple" is a spectacularly good tweet for it's price, but it is nothing compared to the "spike" IMHO.


I think one of my future projects will involve using the "spike" in an a-pillar install where it's lack of off-axis response could come in handy. That is if I ever get promoted


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Rbsarve said:


> Ouch!
> Not to my ears at least. The "nipple" is a spectacularly good tweet for it's price, but it is nothing compared to the "spike" IMHO.


There's a strong possibility it is. I only have very limited experience with that tweeter... as in never owned, but heard many times. Hence the reason you rarely see me comment on it.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

kskywr said:


> Thanks. How about the cal28? Where would you rank it in terms of off-axis performance?


They're comparable, but I think the 7100 is a little better.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

Holy **** Nguyen !!!! That Scan Speak better well be awesome !!!! $550 for a single pair of tweeters ??? I would truly expect them to be amazing for that kind of money.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Hehe... I didn't hear anything amazing about the TLR's or the Be tweets... but yet they cost some serious money.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

How is the off-axis response on the HDS? How is it compared to the OW1?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I think i asked the same question is Shinjohn's Tweeter review 

Here is what he said: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=125746&postcount=102

But i would also love to hear what you have to say about them Dang


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. Good to know.

Edit: Read further on Shinjohns review. Thanx!


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

How about throwing in the morel supremo picollo in the mix?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

joms said:


> How about throwing in the morel supremo picollo in the mix?


How about not posting in a three year old DEAD thread?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Single Cricket, audio sounds, dowloading sounds on mac, sound effects for cell phones


----------



## coomaster (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, I,m a newbie to the forums.This is by far the best site I,ve come across for SQ facts ,tips and comparisons. I wish I came across this site earlier.Where is the best site to go to ,To get the Peerless HDS 810921 tweeter. The only place I can seem to find it at is madisound and solen. People were saying they were 60 dollars each.Which place should I be going to ,To get them for that price. Thanks to everyone that replies.and thanks for having me.


----------

